# [OT]Elettronica a contatto diretto con il case

## Cazzantonio

Scusate in aticipo per questo ot (si tratta pur sempre di informatica in senso lato però!   :Smile:  )

Ho la necessità di montare un hd in un posto decisamente scomodo e le sue parti  elettroniche (quelle sulla parte inferiore dove ci sono tutti quei chippetti scoperti) verranno a contatto con la parte metallica del case. Voi a questo punto direte "e trova un posto migliore per piazzarlo!"... il fatto è che per una serie di ragioni che ora non sto a spiegare questa è l'unica soluzione fattibile... credetemi.   :Rolling Eyes: 

La domanda è la seguente: è possibile che si danneggi qualcosa se l'elettronica dell'hd entra in contatto con il case? E' tutto isolato o c'è pericolo di bruciare tutto in un cortocircuito? Il fatto che il case sia a massa può danneggiare l'hd o migliora la situazione? E' possibile trovare un modo per minimizzare i rischi?

Magari mi preoccupo per nulla ma dal momento che sono ignorante in materia (mio malgrado... confesso che ho dato un esame di elettronica senza capirci una beneamata...) preferisco passare da paranoico che bruciare come un coglione un hd.   :Smile: 

Grazie in aticipo

----------

## cloc3

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> verranno a contatto con la parte metallica del case. 

 

anche se metti nel mezzo un foglio di cellophane o quant'altro (esistono anche spray isolanti)?

ad ogni modo, non credo proprio che questo sia un problema.

quando si fa funzionare un hd esternamente con un adattatore, lo si appoggia ovunque e in qualunque modo.

l'unico problema, secondo me, è l'assenza di dispersione termica.

e ovviamente, per sapere cosa succede, bisogna provare.

sapevi che la fisica è una scienza sperimentale?

 :Cool: 

----------

## 102376

secondo se l'had esterno è di metallo potrebbe fare conrto, 

per esempio quando vuoi overclokkare la scheda video ti basta usare la matita per segnare i circuiti.......

magari si mettici un foglio di plastica!!!

----------

## Kernel78

Anche io avrei pensato al foglio di plastica ma bisognerebbe sapere con precisione quale temperatura raggiungerebbe l'hd in quella scomoda posizione, se gli mancasse l'areazione sufficiente potrebbe scaldarsi tanto da sciogliere il cellofan ? Io non ho nemmeno idea di quale temperatura sopporti il cellofan, magari non si fonderebbe ma senza sicurezze mi sembrerebbe di rischiare inutilmente ...

----------

## Dece

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> l'unico problema, secondo me, è l'assenza di dispersione termica.

 

Quoto, anche secondo me è il problema maggiore: inoltre aggiungendo un foglio di plastica o altro isolante, può scaldare di più

Se i chip toccano con il "dorso" il case allora non ci dovrebbero essere grossi problemi: in teoria già quello è materiale isolante (elettrico). Magari se i fili sul circuito stampato sono troppo vicini al case potrebbero fare capacità con massa e quindi scaricare, facendo perdere qualche segnale: ma anche questa mi sembra una cosa abbastanza remota dato che comunque rimarrebbero abbastanza distanti e che la tensioni sono basse.

anche secondo me l'unica è provare  :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

scusate... non vorrei fare la voce fuori dal coro...

ma che problema c'è se una parte elettronica tocca il case?

il case è semplicemente come una presa a terra.

l'HD dovrebbe essere schermato! eccheccacchio! almeno lo spero.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

cmq, bene o male, se guardate bene, tutte le schede madri toccano il case (c'è un cavetto che esce da ogni scheda madre e va a toccare il case), proprio per il fatto che esso rappresenta una "messa a terra".

secondo me l'unico problema è la ventilazione (come detto da clock).

poi, ok.. se invece tocchi il case con un filo scoperto. beh.. allora sono un'altro paio di maniche!

sapessi quante volte ho estratto il mio HD e l'ho appoggiato sopra il case perchè dovevo fare delle prove!  :Wink: 

... a me non si è bruciato....  :Very Happy: 

...poi però l'HD in questione l'ho dovuto buttare via.. perchè mi si erano rotti   :Shocked:  i piedini del cavo IDE   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  doh!

...ma questa è un'altra storia!

nel caso tu voglia mettere un foglio di plastica o che... basta che guardi dove preferisci metterlo. cmq... la plastica non condurrà, ma se non erro le cariche elettrostatiche si deposistano lo stesso su di essa (mi ricordo un esperimento con il pettine)... quindi non credo che faccia molta differenza. o no?

sei tu, no, quello che studia fisica.. se non erro...  :Question:  ... lo saprai meglio di me sicuramente.

----------

## comio

Allora,

se tocca la parte con transistor&co potresti creare cortocircuiti, aumenti di capacità non desiderata, ... portando il disco al malfunzionamento. Se tocca solo la carcassa metallica del disco (l'elettronica è comunque leggermente più dentro) non ci sono problemi i sorta.

Se porprio devi, ci sono dei fogli di silicone termoconduttore che potrebbero fare a caso tuo...

Ma non puoi girare il disco in modo che tocchi la parte completamente in metallo?

ciao

luigi

----------

## skypjack

Effettivamente, la soluzione di comio mi pare più intelligente.

Quoto sul fatto che l'elettronica del disco è più incassata anche per evitare contatti in spazi angusti (a volte gli slot dedicati agli hd sono precisi e ce li devi pigiare), quindi non dovresti avere problemi se appoggia su una componente piatta (non devono esserci viti, rialzi e cose del genere) del case.

In ogni caso, voltarlo e mettere a contatto la parte opposta forse è meglio, ma immagino che questo esponga l'elettronica a tutta un'altra serie di contatti problematici, visto come hai introdotto il problema, deduco che tu abbia qualche problema di spazio e forse questo non risolverà la questione.

Concordo anche, in entrambi i casi, che un problema da non trascurare e la temperatura che rischia di salire rispetto alla norma e questo solitamente non fa bene ai dischi (in genere, fa bene a poche cose). Soprattutto se a stretto contatto, aumenterà quasi sicuramente e devi pensare un pò a come risolvere anche questo aspetto, altrimenti rischi di trovare la posizione ottimale per l'elettronica e buttare l'hd perchè ti fonde!!  :Laughing: 

In bocca al lupo.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> sapevi che la fisica è una scienza sperimentale?

 A parte il fatto che io sono un fisico teorico (  :Smile:  ) direi che provare rischiando di buttare via un costoso hd è un po' idiota no?

 *comio wrote:*   

> Se porprio devi, ci sono dei fogli di silicone termoconduttore che potrebbero fare a caso tuo...

 Mmmm... sai mica orientativamente quanto costino e dove si trovino?

 *Quote:*   

> Ma non puoi girare il disco in modo che tocchi la parte completamente in metallo?

 Magari... il fatto è che poi non lo avvito più!

Il problema nasce dal fatto che il case in questione ha delle forme strane per cui ci sono delle minirientranze che verrebbero sicuramente a contatto con l'elettronica. Ovviamente è stato fatto a cazzo il case...

----------

## skypjack

Scusa, ma invece che spendere soldi per un hd quando inevitabilmente sarà da buttare, perchè non compri subito un case fatto bene???  :Laughing: 

[OT]

Fisico teorico... Firenze... Errante in Viale Morgagni o Sesto?  :Wink: 

[/OT]

----------

## comio

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Mmmm... sai mica orientativamente quanto costino e dove si trovino?
> 
> 

 

Sito RS - Ricerca Silicone fogli

ovviamente dovresti farti un po' di conti sulla potenza da dissipare.

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Scusa, ma invece che spendere soldi per un hd quando inevitabilmente sarà da buttare, perchè non compri subito un case fatto bene??? 

 Veramente io non volevo spendere proprio nulla...   :Rolling Eyes: 

[OT]

 *Quote:*   

> Fisico teorico... Firenze... Errante in Viale Morgagni o Sesto?  

 

Di solito vago tra il dipartimento di fisica e l'aula studenti (Sesto)... ultimamente però sto un po' latitando... te di dove sei?

P.S. eventualmente continuiamo via pm   :Wink: 

----------

## skypjack

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Veramente io non volevo spendere proprio nulla...   

 

Ovviamente stavo scherzando...  :Wink: 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> P.S. eventualmente continuiamo via pm  

 

Detto... Fatto!! Via pm (mi sembra anche più corretto).

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *comio wrote:*   

> Sito RS - Ricerca Silicone fogli
> 
> ovviamente dovresti farti un po' di conti sulla potenza da dissipare.

 

Se è a contatto col metallo dissipa da dio... il problema non dovrebbe essere il calore, a meno che con quel silicone fonda tutto... Che io sappia (e non lo so) il silicone dovrebbe essere un isolante anche per il calore... Altrimenti andrebbe bene anche del comune nastro isolante.

Boh mi sembra tutto molto incerto... Non so se vale la pena di provare (e buttare via eventualmente l'hd) oppure cambiare case (e spendere soldi comunque). Valuterò il costo potenziale dell'hd vs il costo sicuro del case.

----------

## skypjack

Senti, per esperienza personale, ti posso dire che in casa mia hanno comprato un pc con uno di quei maledetti mini-case pensati per contenere solo la configurazione iniziale e se anche aggiungi un pò di polvere non ci entra!! Detto questo, ci ho aggiunto schede, ram e un altro hd praticamente attaccato al primo che credo a questo punto siano fusi in un unico blocco monolitico (un hd più capiente?), entrambi pigiati in uno spazio angusto e di cui uno a contatto con il case da una parte e quasi a contatto con l'hd fratello dall'altra.

Quel pc è ancora vivo, da oltre 5 anni.

Però, dipende che uso ne devi fare. Quello è un desktop, magari lo caricano così se lo tengono acceso a lungo, ma prima o poi viene spento e i miei non usano sistemi P2P o cose del genere (non credo neanche sappiano cosa sono) tali da lasciare il pc acceso a giorni. Insomma, il rischio c'è ma visto l'uso che ne viene fatto ancora non è successo niente di grave! (mi tocco, un attimino)

Ovvio, se stai mettendo su una macchina che deve lavorare 24/24 - 7/7, con una configurazione del genere probabilmente dopo pochi mesi butti via un pezzo là e un pezzo qua, ma ripeto che la mia esperienza non ha condotto a gravi danni e ti assicuro che in quel case ce n'è di roba infilata e pigiata bene!!

Poi, non voglio colpe, ma direi che se non ci sono contatti effettivi non dovresti avere grossi problemi.

Ma come detto, la fisica è una scienza sperimentale e sperimentare... costa!!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Boh proverò... se si spacca ve lo vengo a raccontare  :Smile: 

----------

## skypjack

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Boh proverò... se si spacca ve lo vengo a raccontare 

 

Questo è lo spirito giusto!! Condividi tutto con la comunità...  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se è a contatto col metallo dissipa da dio... 

 

eh, no. non crederai di usare il case come il dissapatore della cpu.

un'intercapidine d'aria ferma resterà sempre, e quella ti frega.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Boh proverò... se si spacca ve lo vengo a raccontare  
> 
> 

 

finalmente. purtroppo, non c'è metodo migliore per trovare la verità.

----------

## mrfree

Io eviterei come la peste il contatto dell'elettronica con il case a meno che tu non sia sicurissimissimo che nessun pin o saldatura possa venire in contatto col metallo, c'è da dire però che tipicamente l'elettronica finisce "a filo" con la carcassa metallica dell'hdd stesso.

Personalmente avendo la possibilità proverei almeno a rialzare leggermente (qualche mm) l'hdd magari con dei piccoli spessori da apporre tra il case e le parti metalliche "sotto" l'hdd (quelle che circondano l'elettronica)

Hai valutato l'opportunità di installare l'hdd in sospensione?  :Wink: 

Indubbi vantaggi in termini di rumorosità, ma occhio! potrebbe essere necessaria qualche aletta di raffreddamento e/o piastra metallica

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> potrebbe essere necessaria qualche aletta di raffreddamento e/o piastra metallica

 Era quello che volevo evitare...   :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Non mi ricordo dove avevo visto dei supporti in silicone adatti allo scopo. L'unico caso del genere che mi è capitato è con un vecchio pc dove ho riciclato un vecchio 3,5" full size che per via delle dimensioni andava a finire contro il case. Ho risolto attancandolo al contrario con l'elettronica verso l'alto (però ho dovuto fare dei buchi apposta per le viti.

Se poi vuoi trovare una disposizione alternativa sul lato dell'elettronica ci sono quattro filettature, facendo quattro buchi e riclando quattro supporti filettati da mb dovrebbe funzionare (i passi sono quelli), non c'è molto spazio ma è sempre più di quanto ne lasciano in un medio mini-desktop/barebone.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non mi ricordo dove avevo visto dei supporti in silicone adatti allo scopo.

 Ma non friggono l'hd? Non è come avvoltolarlo nel cellophane?

----------

## comio

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   Non mi ricordo dove avevo visto dei supporti in silicone adatti allo scopo. Ma non friggono l'hd? Non è come avvoltolarlo nel cellophane?

 

Il silicone a base silicea (of course) è termoconduttore si usa spesso anche per gli stadi di potenza che devo adagiarsi su carcasse metalliche.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Questo è ottimo a sapersi...

L'unica cosa che sapevo io del silicone è che lo usavano signorine discinte per sigillarsi nude all'interno di una doccia...   :Smile:  (spero ricordate tutti la pubblicità saratoga)

----------

## flocchini

scusa eh... ma tagliare una parte delle bustine in cui ti vendono gli hdd? Costo 0, isola sicuro e non si scioglie (lol) :p

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Io tornerei all'idea di girare il disco.

Se il tuo problema è che poi non lo avviti ... per 50 centesimi compri delle staffe per riallineare i buchi

----------

## mrfree

Inizialmente avevo qualche perplessità sul fatto di poter montare o meno un hdd "al rovescio" ma stando almeno a quello che si dice in rete non dovresti avere problemi. Probabilmente è la soluzione migliore  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

In realtà era un problema con i vecchi hd dove il braccio era sospeso o comunque dotato di un minimo di flessibilità.

Da quando hanno iniziato a fare gli hd con testine che leggono su entrambi i lati la componentistica di base è cambiata, al massimo montarlo di traverso più che a testa in giù può farlo invecchiare un poco in più ma la cosa non è più un serio problema. Se poi è un vecchio MFM/IDE 5,25"... La cosa migliore sarebbe provarlo a testa in giù e vedere se le vibrazioni aumentano e nel caso aggiungere un dissipatore in corrispondenza del "mozzo" che è l'unica parte sollecitata termicamente all'arresto.

[semi OT]Dato che parlo con un fisico, benchè teorico, quanto calore viene generato da un HD all'arresto e di quanto dovrebbe aumentare la sua temperatura? Lo so che è un problema banale ma mi sento pigro per calcolarlo e sapare che dispersione ha dal case.[/semi OT]

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> [semi OT]Dato che parlo con un fisico, benchè teorico, quanto calore viene generato da un HD all'arresto e di quanto dovrebbe aumentare la sua temperatura? Lo so che è un problema banale ma mi sento pigro per calcolarlo e sapare che dispersione ha dal case.[/semi OT]

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Mi sa che non hai capito... sono un fisico TEORICO!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ovvero in pratica non mi chiedere nulla perché non so niente di utile!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Un giorno però che vorrai una rapida introduzione sulla dinamica caotica fammi sapere   :Wink: 

A parte gli schezi in ogni caso non ho i dati per risponderti. Bisognerebbe sapere un bel po' di cose su com'è fatto e sui materiali di cui è composto per poter rispondere. Inoltre per cose meccaniche complesse di questo tipo sarebbe meglio un'ingegnere che magari ha tutta la preparazione sperimentale che serve (dati sui materiali e/o conoscenza di valori tipici per certe cose).

Io ti posso dire solamente che se un hd a regime consuma 10W da qualche parte se ne devono andare.

Un po' di energia sarà spesa per modificare i domini magnetici del disco e salvare i bit. Tuttavia penso che la stragrande maggioranza se ne vada in calore.

A occhio direi che spreca una decina di watt in calore, il che significa che butta circa 2,4 calorie al secondo.

Ora tra le calorie e l'aumento della temperatura ci sta di mezzo una costante che è la capacità termica specifica del tipo di materiale (dipende anche dalla forma e dimensione ovviamente).

Anche se sapessi questo otterresti solo la velocità a cui aumenta la temperatura. Per sapere a quale valore raggiungerà l'equilibrio devi sapere quanto velocemente smaltisce il calore con l'esterno.

Capisci quindi che la questione posta in questi termini è incredibilmente complessa e richiederebbe prove e sperimentazioni per dare un risultato.

In pratica devi provare.

Comunque sono nozioni di fisica da liceo quindi non è che ti abbia detto niente che non potevi sapere   :Smile: 

----------

## gioi

Ciao cazzantonio,

allora... io ho un po' di esperienza nella realizzazioni di alloggiamenti empirici per hd in posti "non convenzionalI" all'interno del case (soprattutto da quando con le nuove schede madri tra connettori serial ata e ide se ne possono arrivare ad attaccare 8-10!!!).

La soluzione che ho adottato io è fissarli con il silicone (va benissimo quello delle pistole "sigillanti") al case avendo cura di lasciare uno spessore minimo per l'areazione... perchè se è vero che il metallo è un ottimo conduttore, è praticamente impossibile realizzare uno "schiacciamento" efficace dei package dei vari componenti elettrici contro la parete del case, per cui il calore non verrebbe trasmesso bene...

Ci sono due metodi:

Il primo è quello di "incollare" l'hd direttamente sul pannello, cosa però molto scomoda per eventuali manutenzioni... Lavorando su un piano orizzontale, poggi l'hd su uno spessore di 4-5mm (io ho usato un vecchio righello di compensato) e vai di silicone in maniera da realizzare un supporto sagomato... quando il tutto è asciutto sfili il rghello et voilà...

Il secondo è quello di usare delle guide (tipo quelle "riduttrici" per bay da 5"1/4 a 3.5", ma va benissimo qualsiasi cosa, meglio se di metallo, purchè ci sia il supporto per le viti... stavolta usando lo spessore, però, incolli le guide, lasci asciugare e poi ci avviti l'hd... dipende ovviamente dalla posizione sul pannello, ma in alcuni casi ti basta una sola guida ed un goccio di silicone un po' più in là per farci poggiare l'hd...

Per il resto serve solo l'ingegno...

però uno spessore di 4-5mm per l'aria ci vuole...

----------

## Cazzantonio

Mi sa che ti frigge uguale... io ho attualmente gli hd che stanno sui 35 gradi. Se spengo le ventole vanno addirittura sopra i 50 (il case non è ventilato).

I casi sono due. O lo appiccichi al metallo in modo che dissipi oppure  lo metti davanti ad una ventola. Gli hd 7200 rpm non possono funzionare per lungo tempo senza raffreddamento.

----------

## federico

Io a dire il vero ho diversi pc che stanno accesi per diverse ore al giorno, uno di questi e' acceso 24/7 e nessuno ha ventole sui dischi... eppure funzionano!

----------

## djinnZ

 *federico wrote:*   

> Io a dire il vero ho diversi pc che stanno accesi per diverse ore al giorno, uno di questi e' acceso 24/7 e nessuno ha ventole sui dischi... eppure funzionano!

 

Il problema non è nel funzionamento ma nell'arresto o nel riavvio.

I miei HD al peggio arrivano a ~45° di temperatura superficiale (causa insofferenza all'aria condizionata nei mesi più caldi capita e non sento storie) non importa quanto tempo sono accesi, la media anche per me è meno di 35°. Quando spengo il pc ho misurato ~50°, sarà una prova empirica ed approssimativa, con la sonda del tester che funziona di schifo ma se un hd 3,5" è un disco di lega di alluminio del peso di 100g (dischi + perno dovremo esserci) a 7000 rpm non è poco il calore che risulta dal suo arresto.

E per quello non ci sono ventole, dissipa attraverso il case per forza (in media ci mette una decina di minuti poggiato sul tavolo un paio legato al case, a raffreddrarsi).

Ripeto che è un'analisi molto approssimativa ma questo è quello che ho rilevato l'anno scorso.

----------

## gioi

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Mi sa che ti frigge uguale... io ho attualmente gli hd che stanno sui 35 gradi. Se spengo le ventole vanno addirittura sopra i 50 (il case non è ventilato).
> 
> I casi sono due. O lo appiccichi al metallo in modo che dissipi oppure  lo metti davanti ad una ventola. Gli hd 7200 rpm non possono funzionare per lungo tempo senza raffreddamento.

 

Inutile specificare che dipende dall'hd... cmq... con il metodo che ho utilizzato, senza l'aggiunta di alcuna ventola gli hd hanno una temperatura variabile tra i 40°C ed i 45°C, che trovo abbastanza normale per dei Maxtor...

----------

